# Best APC?



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

I've used all my sample APCs but wanting some more serious stuff. What's the best people have used already? Heard megs is supposed to be pretty decent 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Flash:thumb:


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

AG Infinite


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

chongo said:


> Flash:thumb:


:thumb:

Is this the normal flash or concentrated gel version ?

And do you prefer lemon or are you lavender or blossom inclined


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart G101

Bilt Hamber Surfex HD

Autoglym Clean All


All very good APCs


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Britemax Grimeout


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Autosmart G101 for me


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

I think Koch-Chemie GS is by far the best.

BH Surfex is average in my opinion, won't be getting a big bottle again.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

bilt hamber surfex hd works well


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

For me, Surfex is the gold standard. But any of Surfex, G101 and Grimeout have been tested over and over to be potent cleaners. Green Star would seem to be cut from the same cloth. 

Smell wise, in case that matters, Surfex smells of not very much, Grimeout is your cherries and almonds type scent, G101 is apparently not very nice, and Green Star - sure Rob D 88 will advise :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Green Star for me


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

I purchased some Surfex as the Green Star was sold out at the time and I see no reason to change. 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Tried Surfex a while ago one of the less impressive Bilt Hamber products. I’m now a Green Star covert it’s unbelievably good. Everyone I’ve recommended it to is suitable impressed. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Andyblue said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Is this the normal flash or concentrated gel version ?
> 
> And do you prefer lemon or are you lavender or blossom inclined


Blossom love:argie: :lol:


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Greenstar as an APC, Surfex as a degreaser


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

...and this thread is yet more evidence (as if it were needed!) that there is no such thing as an absolute recommendation in detailing  Everyone has their own preferences.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

steelghost said:


> ...and this thread is yet more evidence (as if it were needed!) that there is no such thing as an absolute recommendation in detailing  Everyone has their own preferences.


Ain't that the truth.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

That’s why DW is so annoying sometimes, you know this topic is going to get 50 different answers .


It’s not the OP’s fault it’s the people answering him. How do you know it’s the best APC in the world, have you tested it against the other hundreds?

It’s what works best for you not what is the best.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Smell wise, in case that matters, Surfex smells of not very much, Grimeout is your cherries and almonds type scent, G101 is apparently not very nice, and Green Star - sure Rob D 88 will advise :thumb:[/QUOTE]

SG, GreenStar does not smell bad at all but I can't actually put a fragrance to it.

Like you said everyone has their own favourites. I use GreenStar as a PreWash at 1/15 and a APC to clean tyres and arches at 1/4. It's brilliant.

I got both so I am sorted. :lol:


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

+1 for BH Surfex for me. 

Works great in strong solutions on greasy engine bays, medium to low dilutions for interiors and can even clean the first layer of grime off interior glass to save the good glass cleaner for the final pass.

I would never suggest that people don't ask questions like this one from the OP but I do feel a lot of these sort of questions could be answered if we had a selection of simple polls where people could list their #1 product of each type.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Stardrops


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

What’s people’s thoughts on Verso from auto finesse?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

jonnyw59 said:


> What's people's thoughts on Verso from auto finesse?


Smells nice, cleaning ability is fine, albeit unremarkable. Pricing is not very competitive.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Surfex works brilliant for me as well


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

Cheers guysI read a bit about discount codes from here too. Am I right in saying any sponsor will have the DW10 discount?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hissinsid (Nov 26, 2006)

pxr5 said:


> Stardrops


I couldnt possibly ever admit to use of such a substance. Honest.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

The germans make a very good APC,Megs APC is very good also.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

I bought 5l of Grimeout and it works very well for most tasks, quite a strong smell so good for interior cleaning also very good on tyres at strong dilution. Previously used Valet Pro apc which was fairly underwhelming.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

I have used a few (Grimeout, Surfex, Meg's APC, AF Verso, Stardrops, Flash, G101) these all have a place in cleaning from working on engines, grills, plastics, seats pretty much any surface where it can be applied. I have honestly found that it is the way you use them, that you get the best out of them, dwell time, brush you use, dilutions even cold/hot water makes a difference, they all have there place. it's just what works for you, that is the best!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

pxr5 said:


> Stardrops


Yup. Out of all the household APC's available, Stardrops Original is still a great all-rounder which is safe on any surface. It even suggests car cleaning on the label.

It doesn't seem to be as aggressive as some of the household APC's, in my humble non-trained-chemist opinion. Seriously, its really good stuff.

Also... you want a really effective APC for tough stains? and engine bays etc? If you don't have a de-greaser like Surfex, then you can go old skool and invest a couple of quid in some heavy duty thick Marigold gloves, so that you can use properly hot water in your bucket with a well-wrung out cloth... Its what housewives have done for decades on tough stains and it just works.

You don't actually need a car brand APC, imo, but if you are going to spend money then i do rate Surfex as it is a de-greaser rather than an APC and has some great qualities for shifting oil and grease.


----------

